# [H] misc 40k, inflatable warhammer, IG bits, SM [W] x1 IG Chimera [USA]



## jawmonkey (Jun 12, 2008)

H: Adiken paint line, misc 40k W: IG vehicles [USA]

*WANTS:*
IG vehicles. Chimeras mostly, preferably older model, but any will work. Will also consider other vehicles, super heavies, walkers, flyers etc and while we're at it the new defense terrain recently put out (and goblin town) Maybe even a FW IG tank (or bits like turrets, accessories, etc). 

*HAVES:*
Adiken Adikolor paint line (140-150 bottles of paint). As far as I can tell, the entire paint line, but I've never bothered to research if that's true or not. 150 or so bottles of paint. I have nearly all colors in double, plus inks, thinners, and a few blank/empty bottles. A decent line of paint but they're squeeze bottles and I've been a pot painter for 20+ years and I'm pretty stuck on my other lines (Testors mostly since painting lots of guard). I'd rather just pass these along to a hobbyist that will get better use out of them, my paint habits and area don't lend themselves well to fancy practices such as blending, wet pallettes, etc. I also have a small plastic paint holder box that came with them (that holds an introductory 30-35 bottle set or somesuch). I'd like to get somewhere around $100-$125 in trade for them.

Dark Angels rifleman dread; metal, painted in tradtional DA green colors with red barrels, TL lascannon and missile, even with the old sticker paper banners! I also have a spare banner. The last model of my first army. I have no need of him and don't want to repaint or auction him, prefering him to get to a hobbyist in a more personal manner.

misc IG bits:
x6 catachan torsos
x3 Heavy bolters
x1 missile (I have catachan launcher operator arms for this too)
x2 cadian ommand flamer bits
x2 cadian command power fists
x1 cadian command medic bits
(maybe) 
I could dig up a squad of basic guardsmen (x10 dudes including a sarge and a special weapon)
x5 FW Cadian hostile environment torsos

Necron decals, lots

a bunch of 25mm square slotta bases (30+ cheap!)

A collection of older Heavy Gear books and one box set

A bit of homemade terrain

An Inflatable warhammer: freakin full size! Must have been something for advertising at a shop or something. Got it in a cheap auction, thought about putting it on display in my nerd cave, but I don't really have a safe place to hang it so I'm trying to pass it along before I get too attached.


----------

